# Lt(N) Mark Ashley- HMCS Calgary - 19 August 2007



## Springroll (20 Aug 2007)

San Francisco Chronicle
Two SF hit-run drivers sought
Canadian naval officer, 77-year-old San Franciscan killed

Demian Bulwa, Chronicle Staff Writer
Sunday, August 19, 2007

(08-19) 16:30 PDT SAN FRANCISCO -- Police are seeking two hit-and-run drivers after separate late-night crashes this weekend in San Francisco killed two pedestrians -- a Canadian Navy lieutenant on shore leave and a retired American Automobile Association inspector who was struck near his Castro neighborhood home.

In the first collision, just before 2 a.m. Saturday, police said a silver or gray Mercedes-Benz traveling southbound on the Embarcadero struck a pedestrian crossing east at Howard Street, smashing the windshield and sending the victim flying through the air.

Mark Ashley, a 27-year-old Toronto resident and lieutenant in the Canadian Navy, was pronounced dead at the scene. He was likely returning to Pier 17 and his ship, Her Majesty's Canadian Ship Calgary, said Kelly Larkin, the commander of the guided-missile frigate.

Larkin said the ship arrived Friday afternoon in San Francisco and is scheduled to depart Tuesday, with a destination of "one of the world hot spots." Ashley was the ship's above-water warfare officer, overseeing a team that controls missiles and guns.

"We hope the driver will come forward so the investigation can complete and the family and the ship's company can achieve closure," Larkin said.

"When you go into combat you have, in your mind, prepared for the possibility of injuries or death," he said. "But when you're on a port visit, your mind-set is different. You're looking for some relaxation so you can carry out your duties when you go to sea."

The second fatal collision occurred at 1:30 a.m. today in the Castro neighborhood. Again, the driver quickly fled.

Police said Roger Tennyson, 77, had just parked his Toyota RAV4 outside his home on the 100 block of Sanchez Street and had emerged from the vehicle when he was struck. He, too, was pronounced dead at the scene.

Police Sgt. Neville Gittens, a department spokesman, said investigators were still working on a description of the vehicle.

Tennyson's partner of 14 years, Larry Bartholomew, said the victim was a retired AAA inspector of resorts, hotels and restaurants who loved to travel -- especially to New Orleans, where the couple had planned to make a trip this Thursday.

Tennyson grew up in Minnesota and Petaluma before he graduated from San Francisco State University and settled down in the city. Three years ago, Bartholomew said, he had six-way coronary bypass surgery and came through in fine shape.

"He was enjoying his retirement," said Bartholomew, who suspects the hit-and-run driver didn't stop because he was intoxicated. "I'm miserable. He was a good man and he had a lot of friends. I'm in disbelief."

Sgt. Gittens said the cause of the two collisions -- including whether the pedestrians had the right of way -- is under investigation.

E-mail Demian Bulwa at dbulwa@sfchronicle.com. 

 Story Here 

 RIP Sir!


----------



## navymich (20 Aug 2007)

The Sailor’s Psalm

They that go down to the sea in ships
and occupy their business in great waters;
these men see the works of the Lord and His wonders in the deep.
For at His word the stormy wind ariseth which lifteth up the waters thereof.
They are carried up to heaven and down again to the deep;
their soul melteth away because of the trouble.
They reel to and fro, and stagger like a drunken man, and are at their wits’ end.

So when they cry unto the Lord in their trouble,
He delivereth them out of their distress.
For He maketh the storm to cease so that the waves thereof are still.
Then are they glad because they are at rest;
and so He bringeth them unto the haven where they would be.

(Psalm 107, verses 23-30)


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2007)

RIP!

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## M Feetham (20 Aug 2007)

My condolences to the family.
Fair winds and following seas.
Feet


----------



## Big Foot (20 Aug 2007)

RIP 22714 Mark Ashley. The RMC family has lost another great member. My condolences to his family and shipmates. You will not be forgotten, Sir.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (20 Aug 2007)

I sailed with mark for a while, he was waiting for his MARS IV doing some OJT, a good man, and a solid leader. 

For Those in Peril on the Sea
(William Whiting)

Eternal Father, strong to save
Whose arm hath bound the restless wave.
Who bidd'st the mighty ocean deep
Its own appointed limits keep
     Oh hear us when we cry to thee
     For those in peril on the sea.

O Christ! Whose voice the waters heard
And hushed their raging at Thy word
Who walked'st on the foaming deep
And calm amidst its rage didst sleep.
     Oh hear us when we cry to thee
     For those in peril on the sea.

Most Holy Spirit! Who didst brood
Upon the chaos dark and rude,
And bid its angry tumult cease
And give, for wild confusion, peace
     Oh hear us when we cry to thee
     For those in peril on the sea.

O Trinity of love and power
Our brethren shield in danger's hour
From rock and tempest, fire and foe
Protect them wheresoe'er they go.
     Thus evermore shall rise to Thee
     Glad hymns of praise from land and sea.


----------



## Jaydub (20 Aug 2007)

I also had the pleasure of sailing with LT(N) Ashley.  He was with me on HMCS Winnipeg during the 2005 Gulf Deployment.  He was very well liked and respected.

RIP, Sir.


----------



## NavyGunnerRTD (21 Aug 2007)

God Speed Mark, he was one of the good ones. Kind, caring, funny.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (21 Aug 2007)

RIP. It's tough to lose someone in this way as the ship gets ready to go operational. My thoughts and prayers are also with the ship's company.
"ONWARD!"


----------



## Deek (2 Jan 2008)

Just heard of the terrible news, God Speed Sir


----------



## M Feetham (6 Aug 2008)

Although this is a year in the making, the San Francisco Police Department has located arrested and charged an individual with the death of LT(N) Ashley. It is mentioned in an article of either the LOOKOUT/TRIDENT or the Maple Leaf. 
God Speed Mark


----------

